# Playto's Closet



## LuckyMe (May 13, 2005)

Has anyone in the U.S. been to a Playto's Closet? I feel like I am spending every paycheck in this store or on makeup.

This store sells used clothing and they scrutinize EVERY single item that they buy so there clothes are USUALLY in tip top shape. They specialize in buying and selling clothes for teenage and college age but I find cute things in there all the time. This is not a consignment. You just bring in your clothes and they look them over and let you know what they will and will not buy. You can either take the cash or they will give you more if you will take a store credit and spend it there.

Today I bought 2 cute strapless dresses in like new condition from NEW York and Co. for $8.00. I am sure as a New York and Co shopper that these dresses were probably $40.00 each new. They sell alot of name brand purses such as Coach, LV, and Fossil as well. I usually stop in there once a week because it takes that long for me to see a change over in the clothes from the prior visit.

Please let me know if you have had any experience with them!


----------



## keaLoha (May 13, 2005)

I've never heard of this chain. I wish Honolulu would get cool stuff like this. I'd give (almost) anything to have a Target.


----------



## Liz (May 13, 2005)

i've never heard of it. glad you have a store to buy great things!


----------



## girl_geek (May 14, 2005)

We have one that's spelled "Plato's Closet" but I think it's the same thing



I haven't shopped there yet but I do have a bag of clothes I need to take to the thrift store -- but I will go to Plato's first and whatever they don't take then I'll donote to Good Will



That's cool that they pay you cash for the clothes; the consignment shop my mom went to when I was a kid would only give you money *after* your clothes were sold, so we were always stopping in the shop to see if anything had sold!





They advertise all the time on TV .. and with this being such a college town, full of students needing cash, I bet they do a lot of business! I might have to check them out!


----------

